# At Last: BMW Takes the Wraps Off the 2021 4 Series Coupe



## augusto quijano (Mar 9, 2014)

Very pretty, but it reminds me an Audi A5 from some angles.....


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Grill looks actually pretty neat but that front license plate, ugh!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Chagahan (Jul 18, 2004)

so sad this is ugly, what have they done to bmws I am so angry, this looks like hyundai now


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

It looks awesome. I especially like the front of the car with its distinctive design and beautiful proportions.


----------



## CityGuide (Feb 17, 2012)

The front looks like it was designed by Cylons and the rear looks like a Hyundai. I was hoping to downsize my personal ride to a 440 in a year or two but not for this.


----------



## twentyop (Jun 27, 2020)

Very nice car :3

Please visit our link below :
http://news.unair.ac.id/en/2019/03/18/bem-fst-unair-use-online-discussion-discuss-life-college/
Thank You!


----------



## buzzdelano (May 9, 2010)

Will the M440i for USA support CD player pre-wire? I'm totally good with BT and USB-C (yay, excellent) but also will want CD, hopefully a 6 disc changer as my E60 has so well supported.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

buzzdelano said:


> Will the M440i for USA support CD player pre-wire? I'm totally good with BT and USB-C (yay, excellent) but also will want CD, hopefully a 6 disc changer as my E60 has so well supported.


What is a CD? Why would you want 6 Certificate of Deposits in your car? :rofl:


----------

